

Google acquires Yourbot - ekimkaya
https://medium.com/@ekimnazimkaya/whats-my-b-plan-dont-have-one-a1ace7bbf354

======
Dofuss
Can't believe someone from Google got in touch with you after your fake news
tweet! That's incredible! It also says a lot about the different techniques
one should/can use to gain traction with investors - no matter how "cheesy"
the technique may seem. Also, just to be able to say that you already had a
discussion with Google is a huge boost to future talks with potential
investors!

